# Natural Birth After C-Section and Hysteroscopy?



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi I have had both a c-section and hysteroscopy with lining being scraped and cuts. I know the pool might be small but I am looking to see if it would be possible to have a natural birth if you have had both.
Has anyone given birth after a prior c-section and hysteroscopy with cuts and lining scrape?Thanksxxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi fraggles

I don't know about the hysteroscopy 

But yes many ladies have a vaginal birth after a caesarean. 

For what reason did you have the caesarean? 

Kaz xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi 

My son was in fetal distress but they said he had already travelled all the way down prior to the emerg c-section.

However, hysteroscopy showed I had a lot of adhesions from c-section and the walls of uterus and cervix were glued together.

F x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Why not see if your Gp would refer you to the hospital to discuss with obstetrician/gynaecologist if you are concerned. 

Yes you could aim for a vaginal delivery. However without reviewing your notes I don't know if there is any reason why the doctors would suggest that you don't. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

